# Adding ADA Amazonia on top of Flourite



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello all,

I have a 4 gallon Nano tank that I am going to set up this weekend. I have a 3-liter bag of ADA Amazonia and small bag of ADA Bright Sand. I am pretty sure that I am going to have some Amazonia left over and probably some Bright Sand as well. 

Question is: I have a fully planted 10 gallon that has been up and running for a long time. It has a pure red flourite substrate. Personally I am getting tired of staring at the same red substrate as it has no character (Amano's influence) and I feel that it doesnt help to show the plant colors off too well. I want to add the Amazonia on top of the Flourite, but not the entire bottom, just about half. The other half I may leave as Flourite or use the rest of the bright sand. 

Has anyone else tried this? How much ADA Amazonia would I need in order to make it effective? 

On a side note: I never "pull up" plants from the substrate. If I intend to move or remove them I will just cut them all the way at the substrate and leave the roots in the substrate. I personally feel this helps to airate the substrate as well as add nutrients. Maybe I am completely wrong. The point being that I can prevent the flourite from surfacing on top of the Amazonia. I also do not gravel vaccuum, I only surface vaccum the crap on top, I don't dig in.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Any suggestions/comments are welcome.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

On your first suggestion, I wouldn't bother. I'd say it's a waste of good substrate (Aquasoil). Either redo it properly or not at all is my view. What do you think it would achieve? Any root systems in the substrate already aren't really likely to see the benefit of a top dresssing of AS.

On you second point, if you trim them that close and leave the roots in there, most liklely all you will do is get rooting root stock. I guess the extent to which this is a good thing depends on how much biomass is down there.

Nick


----------

